# Opinions on Horse Feed for Goats



## journeysend (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I may be asking a redundant question so you must forgive me if this is a recent topic. I have been very stumped as to what to feed my goats. I have 4 young kids (2 bucks, 2 does) and 3 pregnant does. I read online about using horse feed designed for mares and foals. I am an avid label reader and spend an hour or more in TSC looking at different feeds, so to avoid all of this headache (and spending my entire lunch break at TSC lol), does anyone have any experience with this? In the past with my Boers, I always used Purina Noble Goat and Dumor Goat pelleted (not sweet). Should I stick with these or is there something better out there? I hate having to buy a feed and still feed the need to supplement with lots of minerals. Also one type of mare and foal food I was looking at contained 32% protein, which I assume is too high for a goat? Any opinions or expertise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 18, 2011)

Most dairy goat rations are around 16% protein. You could use a little of that 32% as a supplement, but I would not feed that straight, that is more than they need. The goat feeds are fine if you want to continue using those, there's no reason not to use them if they are available and affordable. A lot of people use a "sweet feed" or "COB" (corn oats barley) feed made for horses, and those work well. I like to feed alfalfa pellets to my goats for protein and calcium, they can eat a large amount of that without the rumen problems associated with intaking too much grain. 

As for supplementing with extra minerals on top of the feed, that really depends on your goats, your hay or pasture, and where you live. Some areas are really mineral deficient, and some goats just seem to need more minerals than others do. It's always a good idea to offer a good loose mineral made specifically for goats free-choice, especially for pregnant or heavily milking does and young growing kids.


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

I would stick w/ a feed made for goats and offer a good goat mineral free choice.
They take what they 'need' from it, and generally speaking, the worst-looking goats (as far as condition) I've seen have been at farms where they are not offering any mineral at all.

What kind of goats are they?  

Dairy does, when pregnant or lactating, will need 'more' feed than when dry.  
Dairy bucks need very little grain, mostly mine get good hay / mineral when not 'working'.  You'll need your buck's feed to be Ca ratio at 2:1 *or* feed ammonium chloride to prevent UC.

Good hay should always be the 'base' of your feeding plan, though...


----------



## journeysend (May 18, 2011)

I do feed them hay, pretty much all they want. Most of what is locally available here is Bermuda. They are Nigerians/mixes, and my 2 young bucks are Nubian and Oberhasli. I don't mind sticking with a goat feed, I just want to make sure they are getting the best.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 18, 2011)

I agree with ARiel that the 32% could probably be used as a top-dress, but it is recommended that goats shouldn't get more than 18% protein in their total diet.  It is similar to starving to death on rabbit meat, too much protein, not enough fat and other stuff. 


Show goats are often feed a 16% ration with a 33% top dress. As far as the horse feed not being good for the goats, I don't think that would be a problem.


----------



## julieq (May 18, 2011)

Since we've always had horses and goats both, we feed COB with molasses.  The goats get free choice alfalfa hay and Golden Blend minerals.


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 19, 2011)

I am one of those people that feed my goats a mare and foal pellet feed.  I don't normally give feed to my goats, especially the wethers.  They just get hay and browse along with minerals.  When the does are pregnant and nursing I then use the grain to supplement and I use the mare and foal feed.  The others get grain now and again as a treat or when they escape and I lure them in  I have not had any problems with them.  I don't think the protein is as high as 32%, but all is happy here.


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 20, 2011)

I had to check out what protein level mine was because I was a little worried  Anyway, the Mare & Foal feed I use (Agway) had 16%.  It is higher than goat feed but that is why I use it.  Also has lots of other good stuff for my does


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 20, 2011)

Our goat feed is a 16% dairy ration.


----------



## freemotion (May 20, 2011)

My guess is that a 32% feed or top dress is going to be almost all soybean meal.  I would not give that (or any soy) to animals that I wanted to keep and breed long term.  It creates early development in females but then problems long term.  It contains powerful hormone disruptors.


----------



## timbuti (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for raising that discussion! We I am I can't get goat feed - only sheep stuff with urea in it    -  but horse feed is on the market. I'll go check the horse feed out and maybe can save myself running to 3 different places chasing the ingredients I need for mixing my own.


----------



## Goatherd (May 20, 2011)

I needed goat food so today went to TSC.  
Because of what I had read here, I did look at the mare/foal feed that was 16% and compared it to the goat food that I feed.  Mine was 16% also, but the selenium was much higher percentage than the horse feed, not to mention, $2 less.

I never had a problem with the goat food so I'm going to stay with it.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (May 25, 2011)

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> I am one of those people that feed my goats a mare and foal pellet feed.  I don't normally give feed to my goats, especially the wethers.  They just get hay and browse along with minerals.  When the does are pregnant and nursing I then use the grain to supplement and I use the mare and foal feed.  The others get grain now and again as a treat or when they escape and I lure them in  I have not had any problems with them.  I don't think the protein is as high as 32%, but all is happy here.


How much do you feed per doe??


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 25, 2011)

Right now I only feed one doe this feed because she is milking and she can have as much as she wants.  Generally she has 4-6 cups.  She eats most while being milked about 4 cups along with her hay/alfafa cubes and another smaller amount in the evening.

I must say I have been giving the kids about 1 cup a day while milking momma just to keep them quiet and out of trouble for about 1/2 hour! They are eating hay and have been weaned.

My wethers don't get feed and the other does, NO GRAIN, only hay and snacks.  I purchase the produce at supermarket that is going out of date and feed to them all.


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (May 27, 2011)

thanks for asking this question, I keep running into different opinions and I dont know which way to go. The lady we bought our goats from (three nubians, two in milk, one is only 3 mo old) said to feed them 100% alfalfa, and then graze and only give them a cup of grain per goat while milking. Well....the milking thing isnt working with only 1 cup of grain, one gets all crazy and kicking as soon as her grain is gone, and just about fell off the stand today because she was so pissy. so...I started thinking...am I feeding wrong? is it the amount, is it the quality, is it the actual feed itself. Its a sweet feed, made for goats, I get it from the local feed mill....should I give more of a pellet style or ???? any tips would be welcomed. I didnt want to give her more because theres corn in there and I was told that too much corn can cause bloat...I dont want that. 

Any tips?


----------



## julieq (May 27, 2011)

Our milk does get three way COB with molasses while they're on the stand, basically as much as they want (since we have ND's and mini's that doesn't amount to much though).  Pregnant does get about a cup twice a day.  Bucks get just enough (handful twice a day) to get the Supergain supplement down them.  We don't feed our kids grain until they're close to breeding age, which for our ND's is seven to eight months of age.  Then we introduce grain very slowly.


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 27, 2011)

Yes...my doe gets real "pissy" too when the food runs out.  I keep it real close and refill as she gets low.  I am sure she loves the grain you give her...just wants MORE of it.  They are funny


----------



## timbuti (May 30, 2011)

hillbillycitygirl said:
			
		

> thanks for asking this question, I keep running into different opinions and I dont know which way to go. The lady we bought our goats from (three nubians, two in milk, one is only 3 mo old) said to feed them 100% alfalfa, and then graze and only give them a cup of grain per goat while milking. Well....the milking thing isnt working with only 1 cup of grain, one gets all crazy and kicking as soon as her grain is gone, and just about fell off the stand today because she was so pissy. so...I started thinking...am I feeding wrong? is it the amount, is it the quality, is it the actual feed itself. Its a sweet feed, made for goats, I get it from the local feed mill....should I give more of a pellet style or ???? any tips would be welcomed. I didnt want to give her more because theres corn in there and I was told that too much corn can cause bloat...I dont want that.
> 
> Any tips?


When I need to keep one quiet on the milk stand after she's finished her rich food ration, I top up with maize bran. They love it so it keeps them co-operative, but it's mostly fibre, so doesn't give them digestive trouble.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 30, 2011)

I have one that eats faster than I milk as well...I give her BS haystretcher pellets when her grain is gone. Keeps her happy.


----------



## warthog (May 30, 2011)

timbuti said:
			
		

> Thanks for raising that discussion! We I am I can't get goat feed - only sheep stuff with urea in it    -  but horse feed is on the market. I'll go check the horse feed out and maybe can save myself running to 3 different places chasing the ingredients I need for mixing my own.


I cannot get goat feed here either.  I feed mine horse feed and they are doing just fine.  They are out browsing all day and get the horse feed morning and evenings according to need.  They also have access to hay 24/7, and get treats like watermelon rind, papaya, mango skins most days.

I would always recommend giving animals the feed specifically designed for them, but that is not always possible.

Best of luck


----------

